# Folding cliples pedals



## psmiffy (28 Jul 2007)

Im thinking of getting a folder - however i have always used clips or clipless and feel quite unsafe without them 

can you get folding clipless pedals???


----------



## Andy 71 (28 Jul 2007)

I'm not sure, but I use SPDs. They are roughly the same width as the original folders that came with the bike. Unless, storage space is a real issue for you and 10mm would make all the difference.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jul 2007)

MKS male a pair called the Cube EZY, and are available form a number of sources suck as






Unfortunately the cleats are specific and no-one stocks them. Hence the pedals become useless when the cleats wear.

Add this to the fact that they hava cheap washer that does not prevent self tightening into the thread of some cranks (Rt crank on Brompton) preventing release and you are on a loser.

Finaly if you use a bike like the Airnimal the plastic collar which is supposed to prevent accidental release fals off very quickly so you end up with an entire pedal attached to your shoe and not the bike!

All in all a total disaster!

But don't let my biased opinion put you off.


----------



## Arch (1 Aug 2007)

This might not be good enough, but you might find that you can use something like a.. damn, forgot the name...

There's a sort of strap you can attach to a pedal (if it's a cage sort, not a flat rubber type) and forms a sort of clip - it goes diagonally on the pedal so you twist your foot to extricate, like in clipless. Being a strap, I assume it would just fold against the pedal when folded. Bit of a guess though..
Powerstrap? Powergrip? Something like that...

Or you could go for removable pedals, if you really need the space... But as Andy says, you often don't need to fold the pedals anyway.


----------



## TimO (2 Aug 2007)

My Brompton came with the standard folding pedal, but whilst it's quite a neat design, I found as others have, that it doesn't last all that long, and seems to be unrepairable. I've been using a set of bog standard SPDs on there ever since, and the marginal increase in width doesn't really cause any problems. They've lasted far longer than the folding pedal, and I suspect any folding pedal is going to suffer similarily, you can't arrange the bearings to be as reliable.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Aug 2007)

Arch is right






They are called "powergrips"

There are a couple of pedals similar, but more durable such as:
These from ZYRO

DO note though that most folding pedals will NOT toake straps as the securing bolt interferes with the fold.


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2007)

Cunobelin said:


> Arch is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, I googled Powergrips, but didn't see the right thing...

I did wonder whether they would actually fit on most folding pedals - thanks for highlighting that...


----------



## Si (10 Aug 2007)

power grips, if you use them fairly snuggly, can be interesting in a crash. One foot will come off the pedal really easily........


----------



## velocipede2288 (2 Dec 2007)

I'm just thinking, but it might be a good idea to try threading those plastic ties through the peddles, you see cops use them on criminals these day instead of handcuffs. don't know what you call them, but they would stay stiff and you should be able to use them as straps, minus the clips?


----------



## Joe24 (2 Dec 2007)

velocipede2288 said:


> I'm just thinking, but it might be a good idea to try threading those plastic ties through the peddles, you see cops use them on criminals these day instead of handcuffs. don't know what you call them, but they would stay stiff and you should be able to use them as straps, minus the clips?



Cable ties?
Never seen them used on criminals except in the USA.


----------



## Emu (3 Dec 2007)

My brother has just asked what I want for Christmas. Last week when it was wet my foot slipped off the plastic right pedal of my Brompton and I nearly came off the bike. I'm now thinking about Shimano M520s. One of my cycling buddy's has a normal left hand folding pedal and a M520 on the right. Anyone have a Brompton and cycle clipless?


----------



## TimO (14 Dec 2007)

Look back about six posts on this thread...

Me!


----------



## rob_mcp (17 Jan 2008)

collected new brompton - fitted spds that day - never rode it without. The plastic pedal is nasty and the folding pedal scratches the frame - and a simple spd doesn't protrude much further than the folding pedal.
Friend of mine tried power straps and sent them back in a day, removable spd copies are over 60 quid and non compatible with pedals on my other bikes


----------



## drkickstand (25 Jan 2008)

You can find details about all the different folding pedals on the market at

http://bikesthatfold.com/content/view/28/


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Jan 2008)

If I was using the Brommie over longer distances with fewer stops I would use SPD's but round town I stop so often it might be a bit problematical. A clipless moment on a folding bike doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## velocipede2288 (30 Apr 2008)

I have folding peddles on my Folder and although now made to take Toe clips, I managed it. I stuck them on with Araldite and used cable ties,two to each peddle to make sure they sayed on. And that works fine. There are slots on the peddle through which you can slip the cable ties. You may have to do some drilling to the toe clips, depends what type you have.
I will try and take a picture to make it more clear.


----------

